# Camallanus cotti - best meds?



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

I have diagnosed a few of my fish in the 29 to have Camallanus cotti.

Im quite sure its Camallanus cotti or Camallanus lacustris. It is very early stages and his anus has just swollen up. I have noticed 1 to 2 parasites coming from it. The anus has not swollen over yet but it has expanded in diameter. This is on about 2 confirmed fish.

Im going to get Fenbendazole from the store.


Here is my question...what is and where do you get Levamisole hydrochloride?

How do you introduce fresh garlic extracts. I can put some in water and soak the food in it?

Do these medicines effect plants?

I have been using salt to help. Will this effect the plants?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

I went to the store to look for the suggested treatments but I could only find one thing.


















It has Levamisole but not Levamisole hydrochloride. I went ahead and got this as it was only $5.99 and I am soaking it right now to feed them

I put some in directly but I want some to go down to the Bolivian Ram and Cories as well.

I also added aquarium salt yesterday.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

He didnt eat the food.

I might have to try again later and see if he takes it.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Poor Burt! I hope he eats it. . . and that everyone feels better soon *hugs* 

I wish I had some advice for you.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

I just did water changes on all the tanks so hopefully that will help too.

My female Platys died this morning in the 20 from fungus. I have been treating it for 3 days now....she was fine and then 10 mins later....done. The male molly is looking better though and the pleco just looks too tough. He had nipped fins when I got him and hes already growing them back.

Im gonna finish treatment on the 10 and 20 for fungus for the next 2-3 days just in case.

So both of my original platya are gone 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Awww, Term! I'm sorry you're having such a rough week. . .I'm sad to hear about your Platy  

Do you have any smaller empty tanks that you could possibly put the Burt into as a hospital QT? I know that you have to treat the entire tank anyway, but maybe he'd be more willing to eat his meds if he was on his own? At least easier to monitor. . .poor guy. 

Out of curiosity, are you also treating your other tanks JIC of cross-contamination with the parasite?

At least the Molly and the Pleco are looking well! This is great news!

Keep me posted on everyone's progress, please - and *BUMP* for some advice!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Lost 3 bettas and a platy to those darned worms. Good place to get levamisole is here: 

AquaBid.com - Aquarium Medications Auctions - Wed May 16 21:09:31 2012

I got 10 grams from mvp, very fast shipping.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Lost 3 bettas and a platy to those darned worms. Good place to get levamisole is here:
> 
> AquaBid.com - Aquarium Medications Auctions - Wed May 16 21:09:31 2012
> 
> I got 10 grams from mvp, very fast shipping.


You are awesome

Just ordered 10 Grams Levamisole HCl Powder +++FREE SHIPPING+++ 

Thanks so much I could not find it anywhere else.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Burt is not doing good.

I've tried feeding him the medicated food three times now but he wont take it.

Hopefully the powdered meds that go directly in the tank get here in time.






BTW, Ches, I got a really good video of my Kribensis changing color:


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh. . . Burt! I am SO SAD for him - I can't even tell you in words. Poor suffering little creature. . . it's really painful to see him so unhappy. I'm with you in hoping that the powder arrives in time to do him some good - any idea of an arrival date for it yet? I guess moving him is out of the question? I just wonder if he'd feel any more comfortable on his own for a bit in a dark environment without any other fish around. I guess at this point it really doesn't matter - it's not the stress, it's the illness - and a move might stress him more anyway. *sigh* I just wish I could help him!

As for Little Miss Krib. . . that is odd. I wonder if it's a matter of the color/brightness of the lighting reflecting on her scales, as opposed to an actual paling/darkening of the fish itself? As she gets to the bottom, and the light is filtered through the green of the leaves, maybe it's reflected differently to our eyes? I dunno. . . I don't know anything about Kribs, but she's pretty! Is she okay so far? She seems well to me - any sign of our ugly parasitic friends bothering her?

. . .my poor little Burt. . . 
*cries*


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Chesherca said:


> Oh. . . Burt! I am SO SAD for him - I can't even tell you in words. Poor suffering little creature. . . it's really painful to see him so unhappy. I'm with you in hoping that the powder arrives in time to do him some good - any idea of an arrival date for it yet? I guess moving him is out of the question? I just wonder if he'd feel any more comfortable on his own for a bit in a dark environment without any other fish around. I guess at this point it really doesn't matter - it's not the stress, it's the illness - and a move might stress him more anyway. *sigh* I just wish I could help him!
> 
> As for Little Miss Krib. . . that is odd. I wonder if it's a matter of the color/brightness of the lighting reflecting on her scales, as opposed to an actual paling/darkening of the fish itself? As she gets to the bottom, and the light is filtered through the green of the leaves, maybe it's reflected differently to our eyes? I dunno. . . I don't know anything about Kribs, but she's pretty! Is she okay so far? She seems well to me - any sign of our ugly parasitic friends bothering her?
> 
> ...


I thought about moving him....and I redid the 20 and it would be perfect for him but at this point it would spread the parasite and it would stress him to be moved so I think it would do much more harm than good. Like you said.

The parasite on the Molly has reduce to just one, although that one is very long.

Burt has three parasites up his butt now all which are shorter than the mollies. He has this fuzz that is stuck to the parasites from something.

The Kribensis is the tank of the tank. She just eats and eats. No sign of infection.

As for the tetras about 80% of them have it and the others ones seem fine.

The Cories still seem ok.

As for the other tanks and the fungus issue, everyone seems to have healed fine and I will be doing one last dose of the meds for the fungus today.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Good luck Termato. These are notoriously hard worms so I wish you all the best with your fishies. I understand how hard it is watching them and wishing, hoping, they would just eat a tiny bit of the medicated food.  

When they eat, it's good because the more waste they produce, the more worms they can push out. Good for little miss krib!


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Good luck Termato. These are notoriously hard worms so I wish you all the best with your fishies. I understand how hard it is watching them and wishing, hoping, they would just eat a tiny bit of the medicated food.
> 
> When they eat, it's good because the more waste they produce, the more worms they can push out. Good for little miss krib!


BURT IS DOING SO MUCH BETTER!

Burt is looking SO MUCH BETTER! | Termato's Journals


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

HOORAY FOR BURT!!!


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Chesherca said:


> HOORAY FOR BURT!!!


He is down to one worm!  Swelling has reduce. I even turned all the lights off just to ensure his safety.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear that.  Go Burt!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Excellent! The low lighting will go far in helping him rest and recover. . . It is just so good to see the Ol' boy with some color! Poor thing has been so pale. . .


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Burt died over night.



Full update:
Today is a sad day…but I did my best! | Termato's Journals


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

*cries*


----------

